# Do I need UAE Will?



## HeyJude (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi I am new to Dubai and would appreciate any advice regarding Wills in Dubai. My husband and I both have Wills in UK, but do we need one here, and if so, can anyone recommend who to see to get them done? Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> Hi I am new to Dubai and would appreciate any advice regarding Wills in Dubai. My husband and I both have Wills in UK, but do we need one here, and if so, can anyone recommend who to see to get them done? Thanks.


Seen a couple of Financial Advisors and both strongly advise you have one because of the differences with Sharia law, both offered to arrange free


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I was advised to as well, mostly for guardianship issues. Anything you have in country will be subject to sharia law.


----------



## HeyJude (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks we will definitely go ahead and get one done.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

blazeaway said:


> Seen a couple of Financial Advisors and both strongly advise you have one because of the differences with Sharia law, both offered to arrange free


WRONG, wrong, wrong! These are not proper advisers! You have been told something that is totally wrong for the UAE.

Any new will invalidates an existing one. A proper will is never free!
AVOID!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HeyJude said:


> Hi I am new to Dubai and would appreciate any advice regarding Wills in Dubai. My husband and I both have Wills in UK, but do we need one here, and if so, can anyone recommend who to see to get them done? Thanks.



ABSOLUTELY NOT!

If you have a will, properly written under UK law, that reflects your current wishes and you have not bought property in the UAE you DO NOT require a new will.

If you write a new one it will invalidate your existing wills (last will and testament) so you really do not want to do this. There is no such thing as a 'sharia compliant will' no matter what some claim. Only your UAE assets are subject to Sharia law anyway.

See these posts for the facts:

Where there’s a Will… | Financialuae's Blog

Sharia Law and Your Money | Financialuae's Blog

If you have children you should have made provision for guardians in the will and all that needs to be done is to draw up a simple letter for interim guardians in the UAE, who can look after children for a few days if both parents die. This does not require the writing of a new will.

-


----------



## HeyJude (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you. I now have a lot more information so will make sure I am protected-as far as possible! !


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

when my brother passed, they applied sharia law for all his claims (work, insurance, bank, personal effects, etc.) it took me a really long time since our parents are in the states. we did all the legal stuff to give me the right but in the end they insisted that our parents should do it.

they told me having a will is a different story as it makes the job easier. at the same time, some says its complicated as well. i think they both are


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ddden said:


> when my brother passed, they applied sharia law for all his claims (work, insurance, bank, personal effects, etc.) it took me a really long time since our parents are in the states. we did all the legal stuff to give me the right but in the end they insisted that our parents should do it.
> 
> they told me having a will is a different story as it makes the job easier. at the same time, some says its complicated as well. i think they both are


By the sounds of it, they applied Sharia law, because your brother had no will. Which is why it's very important for people to have one, to make sure everything is done properly as per their wishes.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ddden said:


> when my brother passed, they applied sharia law for all his claims (work, insurance, bank, personal effects, etc.) it took me a really long time since our parents are in the states. we did all the legal stuff to give me the right but in the end they insisted that our parents should do it.
> 
> they told me having a will is a different story as it makes the job easier. at the same time, some says its complicated as well. i think they both are


Per my previous posts, Sharia law affects assets held in the UAE. If a person has a proper will, it can be translated and attested post-mortem, and can be presented to the courts here and is likely to be honoured. Even so, it can still take months for assets in the UAE to be released.

I cannot stress, to all posters, just how important it is to get the right advice about matter like this. Please see the links in my last post and I will shortly be writing about wills again.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> WRONG, wrong, wrong! These are not proper advisers! You have been told something that is totally wrong for the UAE.
> 
> Any new will invalidates an existing one. A proper will is never free!
> AVOID!


Not entirely correct, one advised make sure bank account allows my wife to access and various other advice in your articles.

The other was more corporate in stance and didn't mention any of what you wrote in articles and also offered very high returns etc etc


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

blazeaway said:


> Not entirely correct, one advised make sure bank account allows my wife to access and various other advice in your articles.
> 
> The other was more corporate in stance and didn't mention any of what you wrote in articles and also offered very high returns etc etc


I am entirely correct about the wills.

If you, as a man, die your UAE bank accounts would be frozen and your wife would not have any access for months. She would need to have her own account and/or access to monies outside the UAE.

Anyone who offer high returns should be avoided. NO ONE can guarantee a high return and no decent adviser would every offer that.

Sadly there is little compliance and regulation in the UAE and many salepeople (they aren't advisers) take advantage of this. I broadcast a show on Dubai Eye this morning on just this topic.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

If I may be so bold as to resurrect this thread for a short while.

It is of particular interest to me as I am about to relocate to Dubai, and my wife and I will be having our UK wills re-written before we leave.

When you talk about assets in the UAE, what would this cover? I gather that any joint account is frozen, but what about our personal belongings? Would she really be unable to move our belongings from the house and take them home? I also expect that any payout due from Death In Service and the like would also be frozen until the courts make a decision?

Would any assets held offshore, such as bank accounts and pensions, remain unaffected by local restrictions? 

I obviously don't want to see my wife and kids left unprovided for in the event that I happen to pop my clogs in the desert.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy,

Assets held outside UAE jurisdiction are not affected.

Everything under your name in the UAE will be frozen in death. 

Your employer insurance will be paid out. You should inquire them about the process. In these recent years some of the staff passed away (expats) and my company released the funds pretty quickly directly to the spouses.

Usually you need to have a relative (male) to speak on your behalf 

Never seen any issues with personal belongings.


----------

